
Ask HN: Any advice for raising a hyperlexic kid on the autism spectrum? - throwaway200913
I have a 3-yr old son who has issues with social interaction, ability to answer questions (and pronoun reversal, name recognition, repetitive actions) etc. He started to read words before 3 and reads sentences now, is good with basic math etc; but I&#x27;m not sure to what extent he understands what he reads.<p>We had consulted a therapist early on (before 18 months), and identified some issues. They mostly went away after focused effort. Does anyone here on HN have advice which could help him (especially on what we could do as parents), and also what to expect as he grows older?
======
throwthrow1234
Sounds like me :)

It's great to already have a caring parent, so double down on focused efforts.

Get the Asperkids' books, and just be there for him.

I still have issues with following orders, but tbh doing fine.

~~~
throwaway200913
Thank you very much, and we will. One of the things we wanna start doing more
is to distract him if stimming. Perhaps with reading, or playing "foot ball"
or hide-n-seek. And to cut out TV/phone entirely - although he learnt most of
his reading from videos.

~~~
throwthrow1234
great!

does he like sports, group activities? has any special interests?

I'd advocate for increasing and focusing on activities he likes that have a
social aspect built into it * , to help with interaction and
dealing/socializing with other people. Look for activities that have some
leadership/cooperation in it, and/or where he needs to speak.

* Except online gaming

